#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Statics 14 της Multisoft 1500€

## panaseva

Πωλείται το στατικό πρόγραμμα Statics14 που περιέχει ευρωκώδικες, δυναμική και στατική ανάλυση, Μεταλλικά και αλλα.
Βρίσκομαι Σαουδική Αραβία οπότε επικοινωνία μπορεί να γίνει με email ή skype.
panaseva@hοtmail.com

Τιμή *1.500 €*.

Πωλείται λόγο μη χρησιμότητας του λόγο εργασίας στο εξωτερικό πλέον.

Επικοινωνία
**********
ή
**********

Η επικοινωνία γίνεται μόνο μέσω π.μ. ή και μέσω email εφόσον κοινοποιηθεί.
Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τους κανόνες λειτουργίας της ενότητας των Αγγελιών.

----------

